# Four Year Old Golden-Thunder Bay, ON



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I found this on Kijiji today, it breaks my heart she looks like such a sweetheart otherwise. I hope that she finds a home.



> I am looking to re-home my dog.. She is 5 year old spayed golden retriever ..She does not get along with other dogs or cats.. She is good on a leash, and she loves to play fetch, she is obsessed with tennis balls! she loves swimming. Sadly she attacked our family cat last night, the cat is ok. But we can't keep her in the house anymore. She is kennel trained.The only dog she gets along with is our other retriever (Jack). She does not attack or has never bite people or kids. If there is anyone who is just looking to have one dog..she does not like puppies, so she will have to be the only dog in the house. She is a good dog, its just the attacking dogs/ puppies, and the cat . please email me with any questions, or inquires


Female Golden Retriever- with behavioural problems


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope she finds a good home. That's hard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well hopefully she has found a home because the listing has been removed


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope she found a great home or a GR Rescue took her.


----------

